# Puppy keeps peeing on the couch



## pdewitt81 (Oct 24, 2013)

My 3 month old puppy keeps peeing in the house and on our couch. I don't mind so much the floor. I know he is still learning, but the couch! I clean it and I swear as soon as I'm done he goes again. Even if he was just out. Also I will ask him if he needs to go potty and as I'm walking to the door he just goes where he is. Any suggestions. Also his bitting/teething does not seem to be getting any better. Our house is filled with toys and bones to chew on but he just wants to chew on us. We try to play fetch (thinking he is just bored or wants attention) but that last 5 min and he is back to bitting us. We replace our hands and body with toys but nothing works we do time outs and he seems to have more energy when we let him out. I'm lost on what to do and frusterated!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Your puppy should not have access to the couch or any carpeted surfaces right now. Use baby gates to keep him confined and if you can't watch him 100% then crate him. Have you started puppy kindergarten classes yet?


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

The scent must still be there is my guess. I've always used Nature's Miracle for carpets, none of my dogs have peed on the couch. Here are some solutions to the scent problem. I don't know how to address the couch except to not allow him on it EVER until he is housebroken.

3 Ways to Remove the Smell of Cat or Dog Urine from Upholstery


----------



## Mya's Mommy (Feb 18, 2013)

Aww I am so sorry and I would be frustrated too! Our puppy is getting much better with the chewing now that she is 8 months old but gosh it seems like the nature of retrievers is to keep gnawing on things for years! Our latest puppy was really bad with chewing and I could not get her to stop either. It became very scary when she started to go after electrical wires. We even lived in the dark for some time because we removed all our lamps from where she was! I was snapped at by our trainer for doing this (she doesn't believe in negative reinforcement) but it was honestly the ONLY thing that got her to stop - squirting her with a spray bottle filled with water. It did do the trick and honestly we did need it to considering she may have harmed herself. The chewing has subsided and I find she really loved the Nylabones. Also if you have a Kong and put some peanut butter in there that will keep him occupied. 

I also had a similar situation with the accidents but it occurred in our bed! She would manage to open our bedroom door and make her way up on our bed and go to the bathroom. I was so angry! The only thing that I found to stop the accidents was spraying some vinegar diluted in water. She seemed to not like the smell and it did deter her from going in that same location. Good luck and I hope things get better for you.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

I would keep puppy off anything you don't want peed on until trained.
Also, I would wait til puppy is outside before saying the Potty word.
Could be confusing.

I never asked at that age.
I just brought out every half hour or more.
Take to same spot.
Give potty a name. "Go Potty Pup."
Praise when accomplished.

And when in house, keep right by you so you can monitor them until trained.

good luck


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I have no idea how to remove the smell from a couch. But most likely he smells it and thinks that it is his potty place. I would most certainly try to block access to it and take him outside more often. When he goes outside say GOOD PEE PEE, GOOD POO POO and try to encourage that behavior. If he goes inside say NO and take him outside as soon as possible, even if he squirts the last drop of pee pee outside it is still an improvement.  Hang in there!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

I use the command "Do your business." Sometimes even DYB, works just as well.


----------



## eleni (Oct 10, 2013)

We had a huge problem potty training Muffin as well. We are still not out of the woods yet (she is 11 weeks old) but it has been a couple of days now when she seems to be getting it!. She peed on the couch once (yes I love cuddles on the couch even if she' s not potty trained yet and I hate crate training- I never did it and it is something you will seldom see outside the US). She would pee everywhere except where she was supposed to until a couple of days ago. For the couch, I immediately put her down on the floor saying a very firm NOOOO and then washed all the covers ( I am lucky because they come off) in the washing machine. After that, I only put her on the couch just after going potty, I only kept her there for a few minutes and was very careful to notice any signs that she wanted to jump off and maybe do her business. She has not peed on the couch since. As far as general potty training is concerned, it has been very frustrating with her up to now. The only thing I can say is, whichever method you use, either taking your puppy outside every 30 minutes or so or training it to go on potty pads inside the house for now (as I did), be very consistent about it. Never let accidents go unnoticed, because this is a signal to the puppy that it's OK to pee there, always praise like crazy when it potties where it should, always say NO when it potties where it should not. You may feel at times that this will never end and that you have the one and only puppy that will never be potty trained (that's certainly what I thought!). It may drive you crazy for a while but the puppy will eventually understand what is expected of it and most importantly, like in the case of Muffin, it can literally happen overnight! Be patient and good luck!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I wouldn't allow him on the couch until he's more reliably housetrained. I would also clean the couch cushions with Nature's Miracle to make sure the odor is completely gone.

As for pottying, where he is when you ask him if he needs to go potty? Is "go potty" your cue to him? If so, don't ask him if he needs to potty while you are in the house. Ask him if he wants to go outside and then tell him "go potty" once you are outside. It sounds like you are inadvertently commanding him to go in the house by using your cue word while still inside.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

He is definitely at the height of his teething time. It won't get better yet. Just keep yelping and moving away from him when he bites too hard, and keep giving him a toy instead (stuff animals seem to work best) and giving huge praise when he has one. My last girl was VERY bitey - and she learend she had to "get a toy" if she wanted to get any attention. 

The peeing - yeah, your couch probably has the smell on it. I found vinegar and water worked best - but I never needed to use it on carpet or upholstery. He is still pretty young - too young to know when he has to go. You need to decide for him and just take him - more often.

Good rule if thumb: he will need to go when he wakes up, after he eats, after playing, and after 30-60 minutes. Pick him up and carry him outside to his pee spot, use his pee phrase, and throw a party and treat him when he goes outside. If he doesn't go after five minutes, back in the house, but either in his crate or x-pen, so he can't have an accident on the couch. Then try again a half hour later.


----------



## Datswaby (Aug 18, 2021)

pdewitt81 said:


> My 3 month old puppy keeps peeing in the house and on our couch. I don't mind so much the floor. I know he is still learning, but the couch! I clean it and I swear as soon as I'm done he goes again. Even if he was just out. Also I will ask him if he needs to go potty and as I'm walking to the door he just goes where he is. Any suggestions. Also his bitting/teething does not seem to be getting any better. Our house is filled with toys and bones to chew on but he just wants to chew on us. We try to play fetch (thinking he is just bored or wants attention) but that last 5 min and he is back to bitting us. We replace our hands and body with toys but nothing works we do time outs and he seems to have more energy when we let him out. I'm lost on what to do and frusterated!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My golden poops on the couch. I think she's broken


----------

